#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Up-Country Brothels

## somtamslap

Home to prostitutes or sex slaves??

After reading this book..



I decided to follow a few of the leads that the author brought to my attention. These being that the majority of prostitutes that provided a service for Thai men in the provinces were doing it because they absolutely have no other choice, and are infact bought and paid for 'sex slaves'.

I started my research here in Issan and approached the supposed house of ill repute with cunning and vital stealth, but was quick to notice that the local clientele were doing far from this..strolling in, chests out, heads held high and balls, of course, hanging low. From the outside, this den of sordid filth, looked rather quaint and hospitable. Nice brick work on the outside, rather than the usual concrete shite and some nice wooden lattice type windows..although the entrance was small and very discrete.

So, in without a hitch and I take the place in. I note around 10 or so local chaps milling about the place, sipping beer or pepsi and checking out the merchandise..to the left side of the room there is a poorly stocked bar, containing large bottles of Chang or Singha beer only. About 20 girls..(and I mean girls, some of them look as young as 15) are busy pouring drinks and exchanging what is no doubt 'sexy chit-chat' with the punters...at the back of the room the boss (mama-san) is overseeing every single transaction that takes place. Not one single setang escapes her grip...she, after all, is the owner.

I order a beer and before I can take a sip a young lady of around 20 walks lazily in my direction and starts 'flirting' with me with all the conviction of a diabetic dung beetle..the feeble rubbing of the bollocks failed to stir..for this lady was to be the subject of some rigorous questionng by yours truly.

I invited her to sit down and take a drink, before I whipped out my notepad and pen..first things first..Where was she from? As I expected, Mae Sai..right on the Burmese border..Next question, how long had she been involved in her current occupation and how old was she?...6 years and 22 years respectively..hmm sold into the game in her mid teens..
Further questioning..how long have you been here and how long are you planning on staying..6 months in the current brothel and no idea when she'll ever leave.

Because thorough research is required for such an investigation, when she invited me to see her dwellings I had to accept.  I was lead up a set of stairs onto the first floor, where we passed many rooms on the left and right side of the corridor. Her room was at the end..and it really was her room..she had posters of her favourite pop stars all over the room, but very little else..still this was her private space and it would be breached 10's of times a day by randy old bastards stinking of lau kau...so it made a nice change for her having a fat white cnut stinking of beer in the place, I could tell..

Anyway..I left the place 500bt lighter but contents of sack still very much intact...

The quest will continue...

Pics will follow..

At some stage..

----------


## withnallstoke

Absolutely gutted for you somtam. No blokes in dresses i presume?

----------


## Bangyai

> Because thorough research is required for such an investigation, when she invited me to see her dwellings I had to accept.


Of course you did ST. We all believe you  ..................... um , up to the bit where you left with a full sack. Even santa klaus never does that.  :mid:

----------


## Thetyim

> I left the place 500bt lighter


You were robbed
220 baht where I live, or did you  have four beers ?

----------


## Stinky

Good OP, anxiouly awaiting more of the same  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> No blokes in dresses i presume?


 Not sure, but plenty of that type of filth around here.






> um , up to the bit where you left with a full sack.


 I'm not lying Bangers..I was absolutely wankered.. :Smile: 






> 220 baht where I live,


 I shall endeavour to expand the investigation to where u live.  :Smile: 






> Good OP, anxiouly awaiting more of the same


 Ta..this is the mere introduction of the book..

----------


## the dogcatcher

The ages of the girls in some of the Thai bars in Udon is quite concerning.
Mostly Laos girls, and I doubt that some are older than 12.
But, fck me, I,ve been the Laos and employment ops are limited, specially if you have to keep papa in Lao Kao.

----------


## the dogcatcher

We talk about sex slaves.
Some of the deals cut with parents by the bars in Pattaya are really suspect.
Bars paying parents up front for the girls, and the girls having to work off the debt.
So who is enslaving the girls?
The bars?
Or the parents?

----------


## somtamslap

> So who is enslaving the girls? The bars? Or the parents?


 The parents tend to sell the girls.
In places like Nepal they go for 8 dollars a pop.

Not as bad in Thailand, but the Northern provinces especially seem to be full of trafficking..

----------


## BobR

That feminist crap about all prostitutes being "victims" is pure nonsense.   I'm sure there are some, but to read most of the western literature, virtually every woman who sells her booty is somehow being "forced" to do so.  Of course there were many days when I was "forced" to go to my office when I really didn't want to.  Does that entitle me to "victim" status?

----------


## cambtek

Many are victims,of course BobR.
Hardly compared to you being forced to go to the office.
They are victims of their greedy families and greedy brothel owners and their environment.

----------


## withnallstoke

> They are victims of their greedy families and greedy brothel owners


And hungry punters.

----------


## somtamslap

> They are victims of their greedy families


 Absolutely. Girls, especially in Southern Asia and the middle east lead the shittiest existence available to mankind..as soon as there of age they're sold, then get treated like utter shit for the rest of lives.

I was also reading about Afganistan when it was under Taliban rule..what a bunch of cunts..women weren't even allowed to laugh in public, speak unless spoken to, etc..bunch of backward retards.

----------


## jandajoy

> speak unless spoken to


Hmmmmmmmm       :mid:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Of course such an emoticon doesn't belong in such a thread... but.




> virtually every woman who sells her booty is somehow being "forced" to do so.  Of course there were many days when I was "forced" to go to my office when I really didn't want to.  Does that entitle me to "victim" status?


 :rofl:

----------


## jubby

yes, this could be interesting and an Eye-opener

----------


## crippen

What a load of wa-k.  There is one or two in every village!  Where has STS been all his life. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jubby

One or two what in every Village ?    Humour me I'm slow !?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The nice Thai men around here seem to like them young. 2 13ish year old (according to the Midget) came over our back wall one day when our lovely neighbour's wife arrived home earlier than expected.

There's a small soi in Udon that has a few houses where one can indulge in under-age rape fantasies with a selection of young ladies who's Laotian parents have sole them for a few thousand baht. I bet you can't guess who runs this quaint little business?

----------


## jubby

A Law enforcer maybe.     I don't see a lot of it, maybe I'm blind or something.  I've been in a lot of Kareoke Bars out in the sticks and its mainly chit-chat  and a bit of attention to Drunks.   Don't think they could get it up if they wanted to.
My Village and surrounding areas,  lots of short time Hotels but no obvious brothels that I can see.   Kareoke singing and getting pissed seems to be the order of the day here.    Some of the Girls have regular customers in more than one way, I suppose you could call them temporary boyfreinds but thats slightly different. 

I spend quite a bit of time up JJ's way.   Now thats got to be a different story.
Border town with Laos.   Lots of Border patrol Police, Army types everywhere and appear to be living in all male type accomadation.  Wives down south in Nakorn Nowhere.   I don't see much  in the local Kareoke bars,  its more of the usual, get ripped off for a couple of beers and a bit of attention from desperate females,  but again, the punters seem to leave incapacitated.    So who services these gentlemen in Uniform ?.   The Police and local government officials   have got the local female population sown-up anyway, with 3 or 4 Mia Noi's .

Maybe JJ. has an insight into it , he's been there a long time.

----------


## Chairman Mao

You generally don't see these type of places unless you're looking, or being shown.

Usually a small dark entrance in a dark house in a dark soi.

----------


## crippen

Will post a photo of one in the locale when I get back to LoS.(These city boys frighten me) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jubby

Make sure you use a Flash if its a small dark entrance in a dark house in a dark soi.

----------


## corned dog

Somtamslap You are the new rodger cook Keep up the investigative journalism

----------


## withnallstoke

> small dark entrance in a dark house in a dark soi.


Full of dark skinned ladies and visited by shady mongers and "reporters".

----------


## Jack meoff

> I bet you can't guess who runs this quaint little business?


I always wondered what business you were in mtd?  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> Full of dark skinned ladies and visited by shady mongers and "reporters".


 Also recently stumbled upon a rare gem in these parts..a lady bar designed for farang usage..had to do some serious investigating in there..again, ladies younger than the usual touristy places and all local to the area..not a sex slave in sight..

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by jubby
> 
> small dark entrance in a dark house in a dark soi.
> 
> 
> Full of dark skinned ladies and visited by shady mongers and "reporters".


Actually most are fair skinned Loasies. The odd Khmer in there too of course. For the blokes with only 100b.

----------


## jubby

> Originally Posted by jubby
> 
> small dark entrance in a dark house in a dark soi.
> 
> 
> Full of dark skinned ladies and visited by shady mongers and "reporters".


Gonna Need NightVision Goggles then.   Its certainly an Interesting pastime or calling that Somtamslap has.   He must be the talk of the Neigbourhood after Visiting these places,  I suspect he'd be better leaving the Notebook and pencil at home.
The ladies are going to think he's some sort of Perv.

----------


## somtamslap

> Its certainly an Interesting pastime or calling that Somtamslap has. He must be the talk of the Neigbourhood


 'Neighbourhood*S*..this is a nationwide investigation mate.. :Smile: 






> I suspect he'd be better leaving the Notebook and pencil at home. The ladies are going to think he's some sort of Perv.


I'm one step ahead of you Jubby me old mucker..went to Tesco Lotus yesterday and bought meself a top of the range dictaphone....classy?..well, you know..

----------


## withnallstoke

> top of the range dictaphone.


You do know that a dictaphone isn't actually for your dick?

----------


## somtamslap

Yes, I do..and remember to e-mail me regular updates..the southern faction of the enquiry has been a bit quiet of late...have you stopped using brothels or somet?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Anyone remember that brothel that burned down in Phuket Town many years ago? Might have been twenty years ago. The girls were found burned alive, chained by the ankles to the beds. Mostly Burmese.

----------


## jubby

The Dictaphones sure to please the mamassan or BIB owner of the Illegal establishment. my old Mucker ;-)

----------


## El Gibbon

That piece of property was in a very prime location within Phuket Town. Sat vacant & fallow for many many years. No one would buy it due to the ghosts of the girls. Yes, they were chained to the beds and all died in the blaze.

A couple of years ago the city paved a portion of the lot and the last I knew it was an open market.

Maybe Happyman can verify it.

E. G.

----------


## khang

> I invited her to sit down and take a drink, before I whipped out my notepad and pen..first things first..Where was she from? As I expected, Mae Sai..right on the Burmese border..Next question, how long had she been involved in her current occupation and how old was she?...6 years and 22 years respectively..hmm sold into the game in her mid teens.. Further questioning..how long have you been here and how long are you planning on staying..6 months in the current brothel and no idea when she'll ever leave.


On this and most any forum that has to do with the "naughty life," it is all but uniformly accepted that the bargirls/hookers are accomplished liars, manipulators and scammers. That is just part and parcel to the trade. 

So I have a question for all the "investigators" out there. Given the above, why do you all think that *miraculously*, the girls will come clean and start telling the truth about their lives just when you happen to arrive on the scene to "help them?" Is it not most likely that the girls are running a game on you, too, for whatever profit they can gain? Sympathy money, perhaps? And for a few extra coins, don't you think they would say about anything you want them to? 

Are "investigators" blind to or simply do they choose to ignore this possibility? Or is the agenda just that important?

While I don't think anyone will deny that there is human trafficking happening all over the world, and the story that DK told above is indeed sad, I don't see the problem to be as widespread as many are making it out to be.

----------


## Nawty

> Ta..this is the mere introduction of the book..


You mean you are just copying from a book....this is not your own real investigation ?

Disappointed.

----------


## khang

> That feminist crap about all prostitutes being "victims" is pure nonsense. I'm sure there are some, but to read most of the western literature, virtually every woman who sells her booty is somehow being "forced" to do so. Of course there were many days when I was "forced" to go to my office when I really didn't want to. Does that entitle me to "victim" status?





> Many are victims,of course BobR. Hardly compared to you being forced to go to the office. They are victims of their greedy families and greedy brothel owners and their environment.


Bob's point is valid, if increasingly unpopular. The definition of "forced" is what is at question, here. In the layperson's mind, forced as it applies to human trafficking congers images of people kidnapped or sold and imprisoned. 

But the "feminists", Christian groups, and general save-the-world-types that BobR alludes to are re-engineering the word to ALSO mean that social conditions (poverty, family expectations and belief structure, etc.) dictate the actions and decisions of these sex workers, and so they are relieved of the responsibility for their decision to go into the business. Ergo. they are FORCED.

The activist groups here have a good reason for this re-definition. What might once have been a RELATIVELY isolated problem by the old definition is now a HUGE problem. It is interesting to note, though, that in their literature, they are not typically forthcoming with this new definition, leaving the reader to again conger those images of chains and shackles. 

But what if we apply this new-feminist definition the the BobRs of the world? In western society the male is expected to earn a wage and take care of and protect females. Therefore, the male in western society is likewise FORCED into his decision to go to his job, however distasteful, or perhaps, even joining the military and getting shot at. 

So in that way, yes, the feminists should consider BobR as a victim.

----------


## withnallstoke

Is issues closed for the day?

----------


## somtamslap

> So I have a question for all the "investigators" out there. Given the above, why do you all think that miraculously, the girls will come clean and start telling the truth about their lives just when you happen to arrive on the scene to "help them?"


 Why on earth would she lie about where she came from and how long she'd been there...it's not like the girls in the touristy areas spitting out bullshit about sick brothers and how mucgh they love you after a 20 second chat..you don't give the girls inthe upcountry places any cash at all..that's allocated at the mamasan's discretion..why would they bullshit?..there's jack all to gain from it..

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Where are these pics you promised?

----------


## somtamslap

> Where are these pics you promised?


 Hold on..I'm busy planning my next sortee...

Will pop some up eventually..

----------


## Bangyai

> Where are these pics you promised?


They will probably be the victim of censorship so put your willy away because all you'll see is this :


*การเข้าถึงข้อมูลดังกล่าวนี้ ถูกระงับเป็นการชั่วคราว*
*โดยอาศัยอำนาจตาม*
*พระราชกำหนดการบริหารราชการ*
*ในสถานการณ์ฉุกเฉิน พ.ศ. ๒๕๔๘*
*ตามคำสั่งของศูนย์อำนวยการแก้ไขสถานการณ์ฉุกเฉิ  น*

----------


## sunsetter

oh come on man,  this thread could be a killer with pics

----------


## wefearourdespot

> There's a small soi in Udon that has a few houses where one can indulge in ....


 Couldn't you be a little more specific ? Google Earth

----------


## wefearourdespot

> So in that way, yes, the feminists should consider BobR as a victim.


yet they prefer to consider him just another wallet to ravage.

----------


## Chairman Mao

T. Adunlayadet soi 2.

----------


## phomsanuk

It wasn't that many years ago when women were considered property "chattel" in the western world.

----------


## Stinky

Ahh the good old days  :Smile:

----------


## sccrhound

> While I don't think anyone will deny that there is human trafficking happening all over the world, and the story that DK told above is indeed sad, I don't see the problem to be as widespread as many are making it out to be.


Don't know if you can see this or not. A story on ESPN US about the trafficking that is happening in South Africa as a lead up to the WC

OTL: Human Trafficking And The World Cup - ESPN Video - ESPN

----------


## wefearourdespot

> T. Adunlayadet soi 2.


Just walking distance from the Clock Tower...  excellent !  :Smile:   :bananaman:

----------


## PlanK

> Why on earth would she lie about where she came from and how long she'd been there


The same reason a Macca's spokeperson would say that their burgers are healthy, or a BP oil executive would say they are doing all they can.

It's part of their job.
It's not just selling a product, there's a whole marketing illusion to meet.

----------


## somtamslap

> It's part of their job. It's not just selling a product, there's a whole marketing illusion to meet.


 Fair enough...but  why would saying she came from Mae Sai and had worked in that brothel for the past six months be included in the marketing strategy?..I could think of a few slightly more elaborate lies...

----------


## jandajoy

> Maybe JJ. has an insight into it , he's been there a long time.


No idea I'm afraid. There are a couple of Karaoke bars that never seem to have any customers. Then again I don't know what they're like at night.

----------


## jubby

No bloody Customers JJ. Theres no wonder.   I was in one of them last week,  had two beers and three hundred Baht in my pocket.  The Bill came to 500 baht.  two ladies did invite themselves to sit with me , they spoke among themselves and sang to themselves.

When I couldn't pay the Bill the Boss (lady) took my motorbike Keys.  She was going to call the Police,  I said call them, I know most of them anyway. 

 Anyway,  it was all sorted.  But apparently they charge 100 baht an hour just to sit there.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> She was going to call the Police, I said call them, I know most of them anyway.


If you knew most of the police you should of known everything about karaoke bars,you was ripped.

----------


## jubby

Yeah I know.   I don't mind getting ripped from time to time.  its part of the package here.  Keeps you on your toes ;-)

----------


## Rural Surin

> What a load of wa-k.  There is one or two in every village!  Where has STS been all his life.


Certainly not upcountry. That's obvious.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Like a brothel then do you Rural? Bet your a constant source of cash for those mamasans in Surin or wherever it is you live, aintcha..

----------


## withnallstoke

> in Surin or wherever it is you live, aintcha..


Somewhere in a Merika apparently.

----------


## somtamslap

> Somewhere in a Merika apparently.


 Shouldn't his nick be somet more like 'Downtown Manhattan' then..bit of a weirdo it seems.. :mid:

----------


## 12Call

Pics Somtam or stop adding to your post count.

----------


## somtamslap

Some pics in the next two days..interesting pics in the next couple of weeks.

In the meantime..could someone who's not married with kids, do a bit of investigating please..need some help..so many brothels, only one slapper..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> in Surin or wherever it is you live, aintcha..
> 
> 
> Somewhere in a Merika apparently.


Portland.

----------


## El Gibbon

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by somtamslap
> ...


Me, Or, or Aus??????

E. G.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> ...


Oregon.

----------


## filch

> Some pics in the next two days

----------


## sunsetter

yeah all this chopsin and no pics, come on man, sort it out

----------


## zank

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> Some pics in the next two days



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Stinky

Where are the promised pics? This thread needs pics!

----------


## English Noodles

Many of these girls working in the up-country brothels are victims of human trafficking.

----------


## kingwilly

> Many of these girls working in the up-country brothels are victims of human trafficking.


and apparently you are quote the expert in this topic too...

----------


## Stinky

> Many of these girls working in the up-country brothels are victims of human trafficking.


A statement like that needs links, or do you speak from experience  :Wink:

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> Many of these girls working in the up-country brothels are victims of human trafficking.
> 
> 
> A statement like that needs links, or do you speak from experience


Thailand - Facts on Trafficking and Prostitution

----------


## withnallstoke

> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 



> zank Chiang Mai Last Online: 14-06-2010 10:05 PM Join Date: *Sep 2008* Posts: *10*


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...


Thanks for the link Mid and I'm not denying sex trafficking, I'm just playing with Noodles.

----------


## English Noodles

> I'm not denying sex trafficking


Only when it suits you.






> I'm just playing with Noodles


Nah, you just don't want to admit that you're part of the problem, paying barfines and buying drinks from bar owners who supply young girls for the sex trade.

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> Many of these girls working in the up-country brothels are victims of human trafficking.
> 
> 
> A statement like that needs links, or do you speak from experience


His association with bkkandrew most likely provided noodles with a wealth on knowledge on the topic...  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> His association with bkkandrew most likely provided noodles with a wealth on knowledge on the topic...


Anyone who has half a clue would know what I said is correct.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> I'm not denying sex trafficking
> 
> 
> Only when it suits you.


If you would like to quote some examples where I have refuted sex trafficking I would be most surprised as there are none. 
I once told Larv that it was not as widespread "in England" as is sometimes reported but was soon corrected by a Police Officer friend of my Bro who happened to be visiting me that day, and I posted that too! immediately!!

You making stuff up as you're going along Noodle........sticky path that one is  :Wink: 






> Nah, you just don't want to admit that you're part of the problem, paying barfines and buying drinks from bar owners who supply young girls for the sex trade.


Part of what problem Noodles? I go to bars and I buy drinks, I often take a girl or two, I don't have anything to do with unwilling or underage girls, I always take them out for drinkies, I always buy them breakfast in the morning, I always keep them safe and take them home, I've never met one girl that hasn't had a bloody good time with me and wouldn't jump at the chance to go with me again. FFS Noodles I'm a bloody asset to Thailand!!

So please, tell me what problem you are talking about because the only person that I can see with a problem is you. You refuse to live in the real world, condemning all whats happening about you while you yourself socialise and do business with a known Mongers and sex trafficker.

You're more confused than a bag of snakes and a lot nastier too!

----------


## English Noodles

So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the problem.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
You are a Troll... :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the problem.


And so are/were you.

----------


## ossierob

> Originally Posted by cambtek
> 
> They are victims of their greedy families
> 
> 
>  Absolutely. Girls, especially in Southern Asia and the middle east lead the shittiest existence available to mankind..as soon as there of age they're sold, then get treated like utter shit for the rest of lives.
> 
> I was also reading about Afganistan when it was under Taliban rule..what a bunch of cunts..women weren't even allowed to laugh in public, speak unless spoken to, etc..bunch of backward retards.


 
True story, and to add to the distaste women arent even allowed to drive a car unless they are a Doctor of Medicine in which case they are deemed an Honary Man....

----------


## phomsanuk

Economic slavery? 

In the west they call it security.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the *problem*.


I would rather call it a profitable employment opportunity for many distressed Thai girls.

----------


## Muadib

> So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the *problem*.


A matter of the chicken & the egg, supply & demand, init... Would there be a sex industry without foreign punters??? Of course, as you know the foreign skin business pales in comparison to the Thai sex trade... Would there be any punters without a sex trade??? Yes, but not nearly as many fat, bald, englishmen wearing shorts, beer chang vests and flip flops...  :Smile: 

You can find whores in virtually any city in the world... Nothing special about that... What is ironic is that Thailand seems to have developed the trade to a fine art... All the while, Thais look down their (surgically enhanced) noses at those who actually partake of the monster which they have created and perpetuate...

----------


## Stinky

> So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the problem.


This from a man that sits in bars guzzling beers and making dodgy business deals with a known monger and sex trafficker  :rofl: 

You really don't have a good grasp on reality do you Noodles. 

What I do is contribute to Thailand, and in so very many ways. 
I help put food on families tables, I help people pay off crippling debts, I help pay medical bills, I pay the note on Papa's new Toyota pickup, I help to take people out if their chicken hut houses and give them decent housing, and and and!

Jaesus H Christ I and others just like me pump so much money (pun intended  :Wink: ) onto their economy we should be bloody Sainted.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> So you are so stupid that you don't realise that by paying barfines to people who pimp out girls, and buying drinks from their bars that you are in fact helping to perpetuate the trafficking business? You are contributing to the problem.


You should tell that to the Thai punters old son.

----------


## English Noodles

> You should tell that to the Thai punters old son.


They already know it, and I doubt that many would deny it, they don't come on here trying to claim otherwise.

----------


## English Noodles

> I help put food on families tables, I help people pay off crippling debts, I help pay medical bills, I pay the note on Papa's new Toyota pickup, I help to take people out if their chicken hut houses and give them decent housing, and and and!


Ahh, this post explains a lot. You are one of the dumb sex tourists suffering from farang white knight syndrome. Your type are one of the funny types to observe. Pathetic but amusing.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> I help put food on families tables, I help people pay off crippling debts, I help pay medical bills, I pay the note on Papa's new Toyota pickup, I help to take people out if their chicken hut houses and give them decent housing, and and and!
> 
> 
> Ahh, this post explains a lot. You are one of the dumb sex tourists suffering from farang white knight syndrome. Your type are one of the funny types to observe. Pathetic but amusing.


So if we give little we are stingy exploitative bastards, if we give more we suffer from white knight syndrome.I guess only wankers like EN are in the right.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> I help put food on families tables, I help people pay off crippling debts, I help pay medical bills, I pay the note on Papa's new Toyota pickup, I help to take people out if their chicken hut houses and give them decent housing, and and and!
> 
> 
> Ahh, this post explains a lot. You are one of the dumb sex tourists suffering from farang white knight syndrome. Your type are one of the funny types to observe. Pathetic but amusing.


And yet you are still unable to disprove or refute anything that I have said and as usual revert to form in mockery and insult.

You only talent lies in mockery and insult, you have no idea of how to debate and are in turn are mocked yourself by all that read your inane posts. 
Isnt it clear to you from reading many of the posts from other members that people see for what you are, a sad and pathetic hypocrite with a rather large personality disorder. 

Go back to your bar room dealings with sex traffikers and criminals you are of no use here.

----------


## English Noodles

> Thanks for the link Mid and I'm not denying sex trafficking, I'm just playing with Noodles.


So who exactly is the person trolling g here? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> And yet you are still unable to disprove or refute anything that I have said and as usual revert to form in mockery and insult.


Why would I give you the time? All you do is ask questions and then report me as stalking when I reply, you big white knight you. What do you call your horse - Lek?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Thanks for the link Mid and I'm not denying sex trafficking, I'm just playing with Noodles.
> 
> 
> So who exactly is the person trolling g here?


My response was quite obviously tounge and cheek.




> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> And yet you are still unable to disprove or refute anything that I have said and as usual revert to form in mockery and insult.
> 
> 
> Why would I give you the time? All you do is ask questions and then report me as stalking when I reply, you big white knight you. What do you call your horse - Lek?


More inane coments from Noodles.

I will no longer reply to you in this thread as there is now one set up in MKP soley for the purpose of dealing with you!

----------


## somerset

to go back to that brothel:
@slap: would you mind giving me an address or a description how to find this place? I guess it is in PC, right? I'm going up there for a weekend very soon and would like to check it out.
Cheers!

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Fail to see how Photos of knocking shops is going to make this interesting.

Show me a Farlang man in Thailand who has not bought a whores service,s, then carry on debating sex slaves like its top of your put right list.

As long as the women is of age and not a child I doubt many concern them self,s with wondering how or why a women became a whore,let alone what fucking village she came from.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ Well English Noodles' *see the above posts* good friend and business partner is a convicted human trafficker, convicted of (and jailed for) trafficking poor young Asian women to the UK for sex.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

and employment ops are limited, specially if you have to keep papa in Lao Kao.[/QUOTE]Fuckin tell me about it mate . my Lao father in law makes somtamslaps FIL look like an amatuer, he might as well be inside the bottle , well pickled

----------


## somtamslap

> @slap: would you mind giving me an address or a description how to find this place?


 Stand in the middle of town, and in the bestest, most seductive screech you can muster, shout 'I demand filthy, dirty relations with a fucking slag, NOW!' It works, really.

Failing that - go to the central set of traffic lights in town, whilst you're at them you will see Saduak Sabai Supermarket on your left or right. Head towards it  and you will pass the supermarket on your right, almost immediately after you passed it take a left turn down a grotty soi - keep going down there for about 20 metres and the den of ill repute will now be visible on your right.

But I'd give it a miss. Massage joints are where it's at - quick rub and tug is in another league to banging little laotian girls up the batty. Being addicted to senile old madame Wiraporn's right hand is somewhat less of a predicament than frequenting sordid knocking shops on a regular.

----------


## ltnt

^"Safety concerns Slap?"  I thought you were in Mae Sai?  Why Laotian and not Burmese?

I travel to this part of Northern Thailand often, but I have yet to visit one of those establishments.  Not nearly as obvious as is found in Bangkok or other notorious cities of Thailand.

Probably due to the lack of punters with any real dosh, present company excepted, Slap.  Locals I'm told can and do pay as little as 20 baht for services in some locations.  Can't be a money maker for any Mama san.

As someone who shall remain anonymous in this post said, there's not one person on TD that hasn't shared a time with one of these ladies.  I dare say he's probably correct.  

I do disagree with this poster in one fact he stated, that nobody asked or inquires of the ladies why or how they came into this business.  Most of those here have asked and have inquired.  Do the stories vary? Yes.  Are they truthful?  Some are.

Did the realization that you were a monger and taking unfair advantage of some poor girl sold into sex slavery against her will change your choice of engaging in this activity?  You don't have to answer that one.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Did the realization that you were a monger and taking unfair advantage of some poor girl sold into sex slavery against her will change your choice of engaging in this activity?

----------


## somtamslap

Strictly a wankee, meself. No harm done with a quick jostle.

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Did the realization that you were a monger and taking unfair advantage of some poor girl sold into sex slavery against her will change your choice of engaging in this activity?


More barnyard cloning Wallnallstoke?  I saw what you did to the geese.  Man you are ingenious.

----------


## ltnt

> Strictly a wankee, meself. No harm done with a quick jostle.


Your nose isn't growing is it?  "...wankee, meself..."  Wonder if she minds being on the receiving end of that? Ummmm, What? Cum soup from the wankee meself Ferang again?  Never mind, he wankee himself this time.  ::chitown::

----------


## withnallstoke

> Man you are ingenious.


Too kind.

----------


## ltnt

> Too kind.


I'll have to be on the lookout for that.  What goat are you milking now btw?  Not the ugly one again?

----------


## withnallstoke

> What goat are you milking now btw? Not the ugly one again?


\
There is no such a beast as an ugly goat.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> But I'd give it a miss. Massage joints are where it's at - quick rub and tug is in another league to banging little laotian girls up the batty.


i beg to differ sir, nought wrong with that?

----------


## Noknoi

Hmmmm ...

----------


## DrAndy

come on NNoi, let us have some interesting slant on this business

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Stand in the middle of town, and in the bestest, most seductive screech you can muster, shout 'I demand filthy, dirty relations with a fucking slag, NOW!'


Alternatively, if you find yourself looking for such entertainment in an area back of beyond, find the nearest motosai and repeat this phrase.

"Song pom bei ha gulley. Leow leow nah, hum ben labert leow!"

----------


## Noknoi

> come on NNoi, let us have some interesting slant on this business


lol Doc, of course you can have. I am thinking the same thing that it is sad to see but as what we see on the news some parents do the business in their own home. I'm not trying to bad mouth Thailand but I say what I see on the news.

At one point after I got married but couldn't move here straight away I think some of you know what I mean. So, I went to an Island and helped one of my sisters with her bungalow business which sadly she later destroyed it - don't ask me how, and don't ask me why. Everything went kaput including her relationship with her Thai husband. If you read my other thread about how I learned my English I didn't mention this part because I did this during my Uni holidays not as for my real job after graduation.  

Back then, my role was a cashier and waitress very broken English and had quite a few red-faced moments - part of learning I guess. :mid:  Any way, one day I was making a burger in the kitchen and then was approached by a young farang. He came with his friend on two separate motorcycles. This fellow came in and asked " how much do you charge? " I told him the price of the burger but he continued " to have you " I was dumbfounded but didn't get mad. I said I don't do it but he was so persistent and he tried to negotiate with me. Hahaha... 

True story. :Smile: 

To this point, I am not sure who to blame. Punters, brothel owners or the women or some cases young people. If it happens to young girls who are sold by their parent then I would say the parents but then again some of these kids operate with friends at schools as well (according to the news I have read). So, to me in some cases parents have no ideas what so ever if their children get involved with this kind of business.

If adults involve in brothels then I have no comments on it. :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

beerloadrinker
You fucking crack me up!

----------


## ltnt

Just got a red from Mao on this thread?  He's not even a poster here?  Angry man syndrome or what?  Guess he objected to the "goat," comments.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Itnt
I don,t suffer bullshit in reality and practice what I preach,for me it makes life far more interesting.
Im knew to computers and this is the first and only forum I have posted on.What I post is my first thought and written as I would speak.
What I think rarely changes.

I have had the pleasure of many Brasses and not once concerned myself with such information.Not very nice really but the worlds a nasty place and Im no crusader.

I think anyone who fucks around with kids and young girls who clearly have not reached women hood need their bollocks and stringing up.But that not my fucking job either.

Happy shagging you dirty Bastards.

Itnt
not suggesting your full of shit.

----------


## ltnt

Thanks Dave, and I won't be saying you're an ignorant [at][at][at][at], either.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Being addicted to senile old madame Wiraporn's right hand is some.....




FFS LOL

----------


## withnallstoke

> Being addicted to senile old madame Wiraporn's right hand is some.....


She always wears her ring though.

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice manicure.
Are they her own?

----------


## Neep

> Originally Posted by Smug Farang Bore
> 
> Being addicted to senile old madame Wiraporn's right hand is some.....
> 
> 
> She always wears her ring though.


You can tell alot about a woman by the size of her ring.

----------


## farmerfloyd

That was very enlightning,  Sure wish I had a 100 posts.  go onto to get my masters degree.

----------


## ltnt

> Sure wish I had a 100 posts. go onto to get my masters degree.


Nice work.  We'll be sure to take you seriously from here on in.

----------


## xanax

> Some pics in the next two days..interesting pics in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> In the meantime..could someone who's not married with kids, do a bit of investigating please..need some help..so many brothels, only one slapper..


Funny that you never did post any pics, despite saying you would more than once and despite several requests. Did you ever have any? If yes why did you never post them as promised? if no then why the pretense?

----------


## somtamslap

^ It was all bullshit mate. I made the whole thread up. I don't actually live in Thailand. I barely ever make it out of my Basingstoke bedsit.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

somtamalap
If you are going to treat us to a few pictures, ( Im sure you will ) do me a favour make sure any malts photos are top notch!

----------


## xanax

> ^ It was all bullshit mate. I made the whole thread up. I don't actually live in Thailand. I barely ever make it out of my Basingstoke bedsit.


well at least that's partly true

----------


## somtamslap

> well at least that's partly true


 Which part, O wizened one?

----------


## xanax

> Originally Posted by xanax
> 
> well at least that's partly true
> 
> 
>  Which part, O wizened one?


You don't live in the UK so it's pretty obvious. Why don't you ever answer questions such as did you really swear at a motor cy man for no reason, or if you did take pics of brothels why did you never post them after stating three times you would?
I quite admire your stories, but they do suffer from the verbals, and are of course only loosely based on reality at best.

----------


## somtamslap

> I quite admire your stories


 Sheeet, Neegro. That's all you needed to say..

----------


## Mid

FFS , xanax do you have any comprehension of the difference between Reference and Fiction ?

----------

